# 270 win for Elk?



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I was drawn for a ND Elk tag this year, and was wondering if a 270 win would be sufficient to cleanly take down a bull. The 270 is the biggest caliber rifle that I own, and because of financial reasons I will not be able to purchase a new one before the season. I was thinking about using a 140 grain accubond. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert on elk or anything, but I'm taking my 270 this year elk huntin'. You might want to use the 150gr. though. I don't really know if 10 grains will make a difference, but it can't hurt. Good Luck!


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

It will work.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have killed a trainload of elk with a .270 Win.

It is more than enough for any elk that walks.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

A 270 will never work! You have to use a super duper 3000000 mag!

:wink:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

:lol: Thats funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

A 270 with a good bullet will do anything that needs doing ... except be as cool as a handloaded 7x57 or 280.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

the .270 is enough I have taken my last 3 elk with it 
Good luck this fall


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

bwnelson said:


> ... except be as cool as a handloaded 7x57 or 280.


I'll argue you on that one, I've loaded up some pretty cool loads for my 270. :thumb:


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

a .270 is al;l the rifle you will need, just stay under 250 yards or so, and use good bullets, bear claws, barnes tiple shocks, or swift A frames get my votes!!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

What are bear claws? I don't think I have heard of them.


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

The magnum crowd will say you have to start w/ a 300 win but a 338 win is the way to go.
Truth is any cartridge in the 30-06 family will take it to 300 yds and more.
With or w/o premium bullets. Sure Partitions, Tsx, Barnes x or bonded bear claw might be better, but core locts have probably killed more elk than any of them.

Does a 257 wby's 120gr. kill elk? The 25-06 isn't far behind, so the 270's 130gr. or 140 or 150 will do it better.
Consensus is the Speer trophy bonded bear claw holds together better than the Partition because of its solid lower section. I know it blows big holes through shoulders of big deer from 06.
Just bring the 270 w/its 300 yrd point blank range, (same as the 300 win)and take any vegetarian incl. moose!


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

trophy bonded bear claw bullets are not new, been around a while now, federal make them in loaded ammo, here is a link with them
http://www.federalpremium.com/ballistic ... earch.aspx

go to .270 and click on the bear claw ones to see more!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, I might have to get some now. :sniper:


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

no problem, if you reload you can buy the head s too, also check out the remington safari grades, another great bullet you can buy from remington loaded if you don't reload too!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I do reload, so I'll have to expirement a little. :stirpot:


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

varmit b gone said:


> What are bear claws? I don't think I have heard of them.


They are these delicious pastries that usually come eight to a pack and are filled with friut and covered in frosting! 

MM


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

MuleyMan said:


> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> > What are bear claws? I don't think I have heard of them.
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin:
Oh god, I set myself up big time, but that is good.


----------

